# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  ارتباط میکروکنترلرهای AVR با کامپیوتر در زبان Java

## aliasef

لطفا اگر کسی از دوستان تجربه ای در زمینه برنامه نویسی جاوا و ارتباط آن با میکروکنترلر های AVR دارند در این تاپیک مطرح نمایند

----------


## joker

پورتها و استاندارهاي پروتكلهاي ارتباطي ميكرو مشخصه ( serial - spi - I2c - ... )

منظورتون را دقيقتر بگين كه چه نيازي به استفاده جاوا در كنار يك ميكرو داريد ؟

----------


## zxo003

احتمالا میخواهد یک برنامه بنویسه که بدون سیخ زدن کد بتواند ان در هر سیستم عاملی اجرا کنه (مثلا روی یک میکرو سری ARM یا .. که میشود سیستم عامل ریخت) به همین خاطر رفته سراغ جاوا ، که به نظر من برای این کار ضعیف !

----------


## andromina

salam...ba java mishe ba'zi microprocessor haye AVR ro barnamerizi kard ke oonam compilere khodesho mikhad .. intor ke man motevajeh shodam barname rizi ba java baraye microcontrollerhai ba karborde khasse va omoomiat nadare ... agar shoma ham be natijei residid be man ham begid lotfan, chon man ham donbale ye hamchin compileri hastam .... mercy

----------


## m.j_banitaba

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Serial_...ng/Serial_Java

----------

